# Pineview 23 Jan



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had another date with Dubob...had breakfast at Beez in Roy and headed out to PV...didn't think to take breakfast photos for .45 and orvis1...next time for sure. :wink:

Brought the snowmobile on it's virgin run. Launched at Cemetery Point...a guy came up to dubob he indicated there's a lot of slush...he was riding an ATV and it took all he could to get the ATV off the ice. He told dubob he left his sled/tent and if we wanted it it was ours (south side of Cemetery Point a little west of the swim beach). Now I'm here to tell you for our virgin trip with the new machine...I'm sure as hell glad we went with dubob. Unfortunately with all the slush we didn't dare stop to try and recover this guys sled and at least pull it up on the beach (didn't get the gents name/phone either). I feel sorry for this guy and really hope he gets some folks to help him get it. 

PV has close to a foot of new snow and numerous slush monster pockets  . Dubob gave us great pointers to keep from get'n stuck...the main thing is the throttle is your friend and don't let up plus stand up and rock the sled side to side if you feel yourself sinking...it worked great. :wink:

Needless to say I was all NERVES especially with the current PV conditions...but dubob kept reassuring us that not to worry...THANK YOU for all your instructions dubob...it really helped with my confidence on the machine... 

I snowed all **** day...we left about 3PM. Fishing was slow for all of us. Dubob got the first Crappie but between all of us we had 2 keeper Crappie and one keeper Perch. Caught dink Crappie and Perch. That was it for fish'n nasty weather cooresponded to not a great day on PV at all.

We fished in 45' of water and marked fish all the way up to 35'. Fish were there just not willing participants. You could get them to follow the lure but that was it. We used the usual Ants, Swedish Pimples, various jigs, Ratsos, Rat Finkies...tipped with waxie, snippet of crawler, crappie nibbles...fish like the weather just didn't want to cooperate with us this trip.

Needless to say when we called it the slush monster :shock: was everywhere I told dubob I'd follow him but once I got turned around and heading around Cemetery Point it was thumb on the throttle to keep the speed up yet varying it per the dealer.

Oh what an experience is all we'll say...hey but at least we're now broken in thanks to dubob on using a snowmobile on a reservoir that has the slush monster...we went through numerous slush pockets -)O(- ...snow was grey and you knew what it was and just gunned the throttle...bottom line we made it back and learned some valuable skills thanks to dubob.

Anyway...here's a few photos...nothing to rave about but hey we gained some experience.

[attachment=2:2trovz4e]pineview 23 jan 001-1.jpg[/attachment:2trovz4e]

[attachment=1:2trovz4e]pineview 23 jan 004-1.jpg[/attachment:2trovz4e]

[attachment=0:2trovz4e]pineview 23 jan 003-1.jpg[/attachment:2trovz4e]

Only hope it get's cold especially for Grandpa D Perch Party next Saturday. We plan on going but unknown if we'll use the machine all depends on updates/reports this week on PV ice conditions. We're off on Friday so we'll do a recon on the ice for sure.

Have a great Sunday and we all need to have a mind melt and the same mantra for COLD Weather -~|- taming/eliminating the -8/- evil slush monster <<--O/


----------



## troutman (Mar 11, 2009)

do you know what the cones and constuction signs on the ice are for at the parking lot


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

troutman said:


> do you know what the cones and constuction signs on the ice are for at the parking lot


Saw the cones last Friday...there were two large ice rinks in that area I don't know if that had anything to do with it...but them ice rinks are now under at least a foot of snow.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

so....... with all this slush on top of the ice, does that mean the lake is starting to thaw? i have no clue what so ever about ice fishing.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

kochanut said:


> so....... with all this slush on top of the ice, does that mean the lake is starting to thaw? i have no clue what so ever about ice fishing.


Great question. What happens is when it snows especially a heavy wet snow the water from the snow is trapped between the ice and snow layer. This will create an insulation layer of water ontop of the ice. Also heavy wet snow is a lot of weight and will cause the ice beneath it to bow and previous ice holes/ice cracks will seep water onto the ice.

The ice on PV is still solid I'd say there 9-11" of ice beneath the snow. It just makes it hard to walk on and use a machine. What we need is some cold overnight temps and temps in the day to stay below 30*. I'd prefer single digits or the teens during the day. Hope I helped explain this to you. :wink: :wink:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

yes that helped thanks much sir


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

kochanut said:


> yes that helped thanks much sir


K2 is a person of which I highly respect, but I would _never_ call her a 'Sir'..


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

kochanut said:


> yes that helped thanks much sir


I beleive the correct term is "Ma'am". :wink:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The cones were put there by the Weber County Fire Department a couple of weeks ago. They cut the ice out and practiced cold water recovery etc. In order to warn the public that the ice might be thin in that area they put up the cones.

Good report K2. I was fishing the North side yesterday as well. Dink perch all day. Wet feet as well. Still fun even tho it snowed all day.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > yes that helped thanks much sir
> ...





dubob said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > yes that helped thanks much sir
> ...


Just don't call us late for dinner or most importantly late for fish'n.

Again dubob...THANK YOU for all your advise yesterday. I know for a fact we learned a trick or two. And what a way to learn how to work a snowmobile but on one of the worst condition PV deep and shallow ice slush days.

So glad you invited us to come along with you again. Will for sure be in touch and wishing you the best come Thursday and your surgery. You'll hopefully be healed up for a couple PV trips with us on the PV soft water. Them rod holders do all the work...until the reels drag starts singing and the rod tip bobbing with one of the PV beasts on the other end.



Bears Butt said:


> The cones were put there by the Weber County Fire Department a couple of weeks ago. They cut the ice out and practiced cold water recovery etc. In order to warn the public that the ice might be thin in that area they put up the cones.
> 
> Good report K2. I was fishing the North side yesterday as well. Dink perch all day. Wet feet as well. Still fun even tho it snowed all day.


Yep it was a wet day for sure (ice tent is up now in the back yard trying to dry out)...we're you guys right off the walkdown area from the parking lot of Cemetery Point or more west towards the rocks? That was us in two red tents way out in the middle of the middle inlet.

Thanks so much Bears Butt for the cone intel...we were kinda wondering also.

So is everyone humming the 'cold, cold, cold' Mantra? Based on what we're seeing via the internet weather sites Intellicast, Weather Channel, National Weather Service...look'n like colder temps  with the possibility of more snow ( :| ).


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Nice looking machine too. K2, I watch your PV posts very closely - because I really want to learn this piece of water. Hope to meet you at the party. I have fished those wet days - I couldn't get out and just as well. Do you think the barometer had much to do with the results of the day? I mean they said - the weather folks - that the low was the same as a hurricane low pressure this weekend.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

catch22 said:


> Thanks for the report. Nice looking machine too. K2, I watch your PV posts very closely - because I really want to learn this piece of water. Hope to meet you at the party. I have fished those wet days - I couldn't get out and just as well. Do you think the barometer had much to do with the results of the day? I mean they said - the weather folks - that the low was the same as a hurricane low pressure this weekend.


PV is a very fun body of water to fish plus one must have nerves of steel in the summer...now for us a falling and/or rising barometer has been the ticket...but then again it's get'n them fish to want to entertain your offerings.

Yea fish'n them wet days is like camping when it's raining... really sucks big time...but we learned so much from dubob and we can't thank him enough. What a fantastic guy and friend to put up with us two ole gals. First time with the machine what a better way to learn but from seasoned ice fishermen with a machinte in totally and I mean totally ugly conditions.

One thing with PV... time on this body of water is the only real way one will learn. Be it hard deck and/or soft water fish'n.

We're look'n forward to meet'n folks come next Saturday also...again Mantra Cold, Cold, Cold...with little snow is all we can say. Look'n good with the forecasts thus far...keep them fingers crossed.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Again dubob...THANK YOU for all your advise yesterday.


Any time Kim, any time.


----------

